# Greetings



## gtown (Jul 31, 2020)

What are my inner tube size options for my 26 X 1 3/4 inch tires?

Thanks


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 31, 2020)

You could also use 26 x 1.75 without problems.  Roger


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 31, 2020)

You could use a 26 x 1.75 tube but not the tire.  Roger


----------



## gtown (Jul 31, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> You could also use 26 x 1.75 without problems.  Roger



Thank you!


----------

